# Ctrl+Alt+Del



## psycht (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm pretty new to OS X, just recently switched when I got my 1.8 Macbook Pro 2 weeks ago.  I installed Win XP successfully, and when configuring it to connect to a domain, upon reboot I have to give it the "3-finger salute". The problem is, the DELTE key isn't functional at this stage for some reason.  

Without removing XP and backtracking over the 2+hrs of installed I've already done, is there a way to get to the logon screen so I can make the necessary adjustments? 

thanks.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2006)

Which delete key did you use?  There should be another delete/backspace key that you could try.  It might require the Fn key since you are on a MacBook Pro.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 22, 2006)

The substitute combo for Ctrl-Alt-Del?
Try Ctrl-Shift-Esc
I have heard that works, but have not tried it out for myself.


----------



## psycht (Apr 22, 2006)

the MBP only has one visible Delete key. I tried using the Fn key w/ other combos as well.  Still no luck.. 

Right now I'm reinstalling everything on my XP partition and see if there isn't a way to nip it before it happens again.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 23, 2006)

Unfortunately the Mac laptop keyboards don't have a delete key.  The key marked "delete" is the one everyone else in the world calls "backspace".  Yes, it's annoying.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 23, 2006)

> Control-Alt-Delete is really only an issue for the MacBook Pro, as it lacks a true Delete Key. OnMac recommends this fix: Go to Start -> Run and enter remapkey for a utility to let you remap keys on your keyboard. OnMac suggests using the Right Command key on MacBook Pro keyboards&#8212;save and reboot, and you&#8217;ll be able to use Control-Alt-Right Command to act as your Control-Alt-Delete.



From: http://news.yahoo.com/s/macworld/20...0FEntsAKwZeW7oF;_ylu=X3oDMTA0cDJlYmhvBHNlYwM-


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

The way I did it was to download and install Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools, then, once installed, go to Program Files and go into the new folder (called something like Resource kit Tools or something..not in front of MBP right now so i can't check). In that folder find the .exe file called "remapper" or "keyremap" or something along those lines. 

It's a very easy to use app that allows you to easily remap keys. I changed my RIGHT command key to Delete and it works fine. I personally wouldn't recommend remapping the Esc key because then you can't use the Esc key when you need it. If you're like me, you never use the right command key (well, technially right Windows key) so it shouldn't conflict with anything.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Doesn't Control-shift-escape work?  Has anyone tried that?
This is not a re-mapping issue, but simply the combo that works instead of control-alt-delete.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> Doesn't Control-shift-escape work?  Has anyone tried that?
> This is not a re-mapping issue, but simply the combo that works instead of control-alt-delete.



well I'll be damned, it does work :O Cheers for the tip. Still good to have the Delete key, if only to delete files with the keyboard.


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 24, 2006)

Ctrl+Shift+Esc is the keyboard command for the Task Manager in Windows (bypassing the two-step process of Ctrl+Alt+Del on some set ups). I'm surprised that it works .


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> Ctrl+Shift+Esc is the keyboard command for the Task Manager in Windows (bypassing the two-step process of Ctrl+Alt+Del on some set ups). I'm surprised that it works .




oh I see, so it doesn't work exactly the same as crtl+alt+del. I mean, most of the time you are using that combo to bring up the task manager, but I know many set-ups require you to press crtl+alt+del to log in to the computer, so will it work for that scenario too?


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't have a Windows machine in front of me; I can't say for certain. Might be worthwhile testing on a Windows machine (lock the computer with Windows+L, then try it .


----------



## dormarth (Apr 26, 2006)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> I don't have a Windows machine in front of me; I can't say for certain. Might be worthwhile testing on a Windows machine (lock the computer with Windows+L, then try it .



Just tried Ctrl+Shift+Esc from a WinXP SP2 machine on the "this computer is locked screen" and it didn't work.

What can I say, im bored at work


----------



## ex2bot (May 13, 2006)

How about plugging in a USB keyboard (PC or Mac) to access the Del key. I know you wouldn't want to do this every day, but at least you can get into Windows. Then you can find a solution, such as remapping.

Doug


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2006)

But? - doesn't ctrl-shft-esc work for the same purpose on a keyboard that doesn't have a delete key? Can anyone answer that? I don't have a MacBook Pro running Windows, and can't test that.


----------



## enigmas4u (Jun 28, 2009)

Control-shift-escape works just fine for me - thanks for a quick solution


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 28, 2009)

Well do you all like videos? Well watch this CNET QuickTips. Then get your XP Boot Camp keyboard remapper at http://www.olofsson.info/.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 28, 2009)

If you're running XP in VMWare Fusion, for example, they provide that key combo in the menu at the top of the screen, "Send Control + Alt + Delete".


----------

